# Urgent: Where is the bulb check relay on 1993 Sentra SE-R?



## meandar (Jan 31, 2005)

Please post, if you know the location and color of the bulb check relay for the 1993 Sentra SE-R! This is a financial emergency because I can't afford much professional troubleshooting.

If you have any ideas on my car's problem(s), they'd also be welcome. It's a 1993 Sentra SE-R (US model, AC, no ABS.) It's had a bad alternator for a long time, I think-- I've had to recharge the battery often-- and suddenly refused to turn over when I tried jump starting it last week. I noticed the warning lights were on before I even put in the key. There only seems to be one sound when the key's turned, a click probably in the dashboard area, and the warning lights stay on when the key's removed. 

The car will NOT push start, and the mechanic thinks the starter is bad now in addition to the alternator. However, he can't troubleshoot further until he finds the bulb check relay, which is not directly marked on any of his wiring diagrams.

There are other, ongoing (several months) problems that may or may not be related: The radio doesn't play but the cassette player DOES, and the radiator fans don't seem to be working. (The car overheats on long drives, but only at stop-and-go speeds or when idling.) The car has long required a VERY full, firm engagement of the clutch pedal in order to start-- but the mechanic said he already checked the clutch inhibitor switch. (Could clutch adjustment be an issue?)

Also, the mechanic said the fuel pump is not working unless the ignition relay is disconnected. However, he said the ignition relay tests fine.


----------



## meandar (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry for bumping my own thread, but I've had no replies and this is very important.

My mechanic is stumped, and if I don't get some good ideas, I may end up junking (or selling VERY cheap) an SE-R with a good drivetrain, because I simply can't afford extended professional diagnostics with no idea of what the problem(s) are.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It's located on the drivers side under the dash, above the fuse block I'm thinking. The FSM doesn't show a clear location either. I went out and looked in my car and I can't see it. If he takes the lower dash panel out he should be able to get to it though


----------



## meandar (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks very much for the info and diagram, toolapcfan! I'm not sure if it's all the info my mechanic will need-- OR if he's the right mechanic for this job-- but it's very helpful.




toolapcfan said:


> It's located on the drivers side under the dash, above the fuse block I'm thinking. The FSM doesn't show a clear location either. I went out and looked in my car and I can't see it. If he takes the lower dash panel out he should be able to get to it though


----------

